# PPD seminars



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I've had the pooch with a trainer for 7 weeks. Working OB and PP. I pick him up this weekend and start the process of reintroducing him to the old house, etc.

Anyway, I'd like to participate in some specific PPD training weekend seminars if I can find any. Has anyone been to these? Any worthwhile?

Thanks,


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ted I haven't, but you're welcome to come to Delaware, pay me BIG bucks and I'll try and make the experience worth talking about. We'll damage your dog, damage your self esteem, and hastle you all the way off the property. LOL:^o 

Who has them and what are they charging/covering/ and giving you?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> We'll damage your dog, damage your self esteem, and hastle you all the way off the property.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's exactly what I've been looking for!!
> ...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ted, we don't have any coming up real soon but we are going to have one through APPDA before the end of the year, if all goes well. We're wanting a trial in Jan. 09


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Jerry, these things are common, then?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Common, yes and no. 
Most if not all sports have seminars. Only a few are actually geared to PPD & PSD. If you would like to send me a PM I can give you more info about the APPDA org. This may not be the place for me to brag on APPDA. ( It's Great) unless the moderators say I can.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

what are you asking the mods for? You know you are going to brag any way ?????????????

Terry


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> .... This may not be the place for me to brag on APPDA. ( It's Great) unless the moderators say I can.


Oh, Jerry, you know we all love you Lyda boys!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Connie. My day has been pretty dull so far, but you have just lifted my spirits. :mrgreen:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jay
How could your day be dull..................the Seminoles beat the blow hards from Miami

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now I really feel special. Thanks Connie.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

So right you are Terry!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

FREE do it yourself *"PPD seminar" *for cheap folks.​Take bacon greese and put it all over your body. Tie cotton rags to your knees, arms, and neck. Use a whip and bring out the best in the club dogs. "Run Forset, RUN!" Now release the hounds...if you don't get bit, do the same thing with 12 beers in your system. Repeat alcohol levels until you find your true place in the PPD venue. :mrgreen: :-k​


----------

